# Leak at PVC Sprinkler T Joint



## D2D2 (Aug 22, 2010)

My PVC sprinkler system has a T joint at a certain point.

Water has begin to leak out of one of the ends of the T joint. There are no cracks in the pipe, it just leaks out of the T joint over the pipe going into the joint.

I tried putting some PVC glue/cement around that joint but the water still is breaking through.

Is there any way I can seal off this leak without replacing the T joint which would mean cutting apart three different pipe lines?

Is there some kind of combination of glue / cement and a certain tape that will keep the joint from leaking?

Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 23, 2010)

Most of the sprinkler connection I've see are PVC piping with a barbed connection on the T's.  Try a hose clamp around the connecitons.


----------



## majakdragon (Aug 24, 2010)

If the tee connection is glued, replacement is the only permanent fix.


----------

